# Which stream to choose?



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have passed out Maharashtra Board S. S. C. Exams with 65.60 %. Maths is my weakest subject. I am interested in Computer Science but for that I have to take Science stream which is full of maths. Other option is that I take commerce stream and do BCA afterwards and then MCA. I know BCA value is much less than B.Tech. I have good computer knowledge and I'm currently Comptia A+ certified. I am know preparing for Cisco CCNA. I also have good knowledge and experience in HTML/CSS/Jquery/PHP & Wordpress CMS. I have hacked few sites by finding exploits in it. So, I am only interested in computer field. Please suggest me what and how should I do? Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bump....Please help


----------



## rst (Jun 9, 2013)

If you want do BCA , MCA
Then maths is important subject 
Entrance syllabus of MCA contain 80- 90% maths
Also you will study maths all three years of BCA


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 9, 2013)

Well since you are so passionate about computing I'd suggest opting for PCM and pursuing engineering. Work hard for 2-3 years and you'll redeem the long-term rewards.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2013)

You can take up commerce with maths


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have passed out Maharashtra Board S. S. C. Exams with 65.60 %. Maths is my weakest subject. I am interested in Computer Science but for that I have to take Science stream which is full of maths. Other option is that I take commerce stream and do BCA afterwards and then MCA. I know BCA value is much less than B.Tech. I have good computer knowledge and I'm currently Comptia A+ certified. I am know preparing for Cisco CCNA. I also have good knowledge and experience in HTML/CSS/Jquery/PHP & Wordpress CMS.* I have hacked few sites by finding exploits in it*. So, I am only interested in computer field. Please suggest me what and how should I do? Thank you!



Interesting, what exploits did you find in those websites? If you don't mind, can you name those websites?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 9, 2013)

My friend suggested that I do 3 Years Diploma in Computer Science from a Polytechnic College and later do a B. Tech with a lateral entry in second year. He says it will be more easier than doing PCM for 2 years in Junior College. I am pretty confused now. What should I do? 



rst said:


> If you want do BCA , MCA
> Then maths is important subject
> Entrance syllabus of MCA contain 80- 90% maths
> Also you will study maths all three years of BCA



I understand still the level of maths will be less than I will face in Science stream. Also, I feel that all my time will go in studying PCM.



theterminator said:


> Interesting, what exploits did you find in those websites? If you don't mind, can you name those websites?



Most of the sites were using older version of MySQL and PHP. Sorry, I cannot but they were not high traffic sites.


----------



## rst (Jun 9, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I understand still the level of maths will be less than I will face in Science stream. Also, I feel that all my time will go in studying PCM.



It will be +2 level maths or even higher


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have decided on commerce. I will further pursue BCA and then I want to do MCA from NIT Trichy or IIT Roorkee. This way I will get a good salary package later. I wanted to do B.Tech but I think science is little beyond my aptitude. What do you guys think about my decision?


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2013)

If you want to do BCA and MCA then science stream is not required
You can even do BCA with arts stream
But it will be better  if you do commerce or arts with maths


----------

